# Would You



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok right now i have a 29 gallon setup with 1 RBP...i have the chance to buy 2 5" caribe for 30$. I also have the chance to buy a fully loaded 40 gallon long tank from a friend for 40$. So the question is...would you guys buy the caribe and the 40 gallon long tank and put the caribe in it and sell the RBP and the 29g setup?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

do it caribe are usually way more expensive then that


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> do it caribe are usually way more expensive then that
> [snapback]1084160[/snapback]​


yeah but i dont want to pay any money if they will just kill eachother lol


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i would buy it its a good deal, i got two 75gallons, 55, gallon, 20high, and a 10 and plan on getting a bigger one when i get my own house


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i doubt they will in a 40L, 20g per fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I just think that you should wait until you get your own house, and then you can have a nice big tank with a nice sized shoal of Pygos. Do you live with your parents now and they won't allow you to have a large tank? Fill me in here....
~Taylor~

EDIT: Oh, cool, you are from Monroe. That isn't very far from me.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I just think that you should wait until you get your own house, and then you can have a nice big tank with a nice sized shoal of Pygos. Do you live with your parents now and they won't allow you to have a large tank? Fill me in here....
> ~Taylor~
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cool, you are from Monroe. That isn't very far from me.
> [snapback]1084185[/snapback]​


 Yes that is the situation....my mom doesnt even want to get the 40g long but she will get over it. that is the biggest i could get untill i love out


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i say get the caribe and 40gal set up you wont regret it. then in a year your caribe will be HUGE u can either 
1. sell them for alot of $ as they are always worth more when bigger
2. keep them and put them in your new large tank.

im in the same place as you right now. i have a 20L, 30L, 55, 75 and i was goign to get a 240gal or larger i foudn out im goign to be moving to arizona some time this year. rather then get the large tank now im goign to wait. waiting does 2 things for me. 
1. no hassle of movign a large tank cross country, 
2.allows me MORE time to save $ for the tank so i can look into the 500+ gallon tanks.

but get the caribe and 40gla its a good deal to pass up and still get the large tank 
goodluck


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok but if i do get all this stuff...they wont kill eachother in a 40 gallon tank ?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> ok but if i do get all this stuff...they wont kill eachother in a 40 gallon tank ?
> [snapback]1084194[/snapback]​


How long do you think they will have to stay in that tank?

Sorry, didn't meant to answer your question with a question....


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> CautioN1919 said:
> 
> 
> > ok but if i do get all this stuff...they wont kill eachother in a 40 gallon tank ?
> ...


lol its cool...they will have to stay in there for a pretty long time...unless i keep 1 in the 40g long and 1 in the 29gallon...but either way its going to have to be a year before i upgrade to a big tank


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

how big is your rbp i think i have your answer?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> how big is your rbp i think i have your answer?
> [snapback]1084214[/snapback]​


 hes still pretty small about 3-4" is my guess


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i might try putting the rbp in with a cariba in the 40g and keep 1 cariba in the 29g, but thats only if you are worried about loosing a cariba. if you are worried about loosing any p's at all then sell the rbp and keep the caribe seperate


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i might try putting the rbp in with a cariba in the 40g and keep 1 cariba in the 29g, but thats only if you are worried about loosing a cariba. if you are worried about loosing any p's at all then sell the rbp and keep the caribe seperate
> [snapback]1084221[/snapback]​


yeah that was the only thing i thought that could probly work...i dont want to lose the cariba. but the RBP i dont really mind


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

u wont loose either if you kepe them fed. i have 13 pygos in my 75gal all from 2.5-5" i have 9 reds, 2 piraya, 1 tern, 1 caribe. no issures eveyr 1 is happy and swims in 1 group in the powerhead current.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i say dont do sh*t. save money and get a bigger tank. and then get fish.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

First of all the is the footprint of the 40g. If it has a big enough footprint, they can be in there for life.
Also even it is not that big of a footprint, that is a good price for a 40g set-up. 
They caribes are a steal.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont know about life, but yea, Do it.
Get the 40L and the 2 Cariba's for $40. Thats like a Super Offer. Just do It!
Gordeez HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I dont know about life, but yea, Do it.
> *Get the 40L and the 2 Cariba's for $40.* Thats like a Super Offer. Just do It!
> Gordeez HAS SPOKEN!
> [snapback]1084362[/snapback]​


Wait a minute..... If the cariba are $30 and the tank is $40, that would be a total of $70, not $40.
~Taylor~


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about life, but yea, Do it.
> ...


 yeah it will cost me 70 for it all


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Just clearing it up, but that is definately still a great deal.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

If you put just two piranhas togethor they might fight, three cant fit int he 40 gallon.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Wait till you get your own place so you don't have to worry about moving alot of fish.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> ok right now i have a 29 gallon setup with 1 RBP...i have the chance to buy 2 5" caribe for 30$. I also have the chance to buy a fully loaded 40 gallon long tank from a friend for 40$. So the question is...would you guys buy the caribe and the 40 gallon long tank and put the caribe in it and sell the RBP and the 29g setup?
> [snapback]1084137[/snapback]​


2 pygos in a tank is askin for trouble.... wait dude


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok im buying both of them probly and im keeping them in seperate tanks so i guess it will all work out untill i get a new place and probly sell all the caribas and sell all the setups and cariba's and with that money im going to get the bigest tank i can and then get like 6-8 baby cariba's...thanks for everyones opinions helped me decide


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i say go for it


----------

